# so im curious.



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

I feel kind of stupid for asking this as ive been traveling for about two n a half years or so.... but what the hell is this slab city everyone keeps going on about?? all these kids whove never traveled before wanting to go there.... what is it!!!???


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 17, 2011)

www.*google*.com/


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

go fuck your self. all google told me was stuff about some place in wisconson.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

so i did another google.... its a retirement community also a place snow birds travel too? intresting.... sounds dumb as fuck.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 17, 2011)

You're an idiot. I'm glad it sounds dumb to you. Stay away.
I just googled slab city, and the wiki is the first page that comes up, which tells it pretty well, but since you seem to have some problems reading, here is my take on it:
Slab city was a military base, that was shutdown, for whatever reason. The military took all of the metal, leaving behind a lot of big concrete slabs. The salton sea was formed, tons of people started building resorts around it. The state of california gave the old abandoned military property to the california teachers union, with the thought that the property value near the salton sea was skyrocketing. The salton sea was stagnant, everything died, all the resorts being built went under before they were even finished. Slab city was wasteland, worth nothing but a tax write off to the CTU.
Around this time, people started moving in, and squatting the place. There is not so much reason to, other than the fact that it is a huge piece of land, warm enough in the winter, and quite isolated. Everything surrounding is millitary bases, small towns, abandoned resorts, and large farm industry.
As far as why traveling kids like to go there, I guess probably training to go to alaska.
For me, it was like some crazy post apocalyptic dream. People living in total anarchy, more or less untouched by the law. You didnt fuck around, or you would end up getting shot, and buried in a shallow grave somewhere in the desert.
The place is full of all of societies rejects, from outlaws to veterans to old hippie burnouts. A lot of these folks have no where else to go, and I guess most of them will die in the slabs. It's not really a place that is "made" for travelers, nor is it a gentle easy place to get by as some scumfuck. If you are fucking hardcore, and can survive living in the desert, miles from any real supplies, this is a great place. You can do whatever you like here, and there is a good chance that people wont be against it. I dont mean you can be a stupid drunk asshole, but if you want to build a home, live off the grid, make a real life for yourself, this is the perfect place.
Not your typical retirement community, but I guess you probably havent read this far, so better you just stay home.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

i had no intentions of going im just curious of to why there was so many threads such as "im hitting the road for the first time going to slab city" thanks for explainging it to me though. I didnt see that one on google what showed up as wiki for me was some place in wisconsion. That sounds like a place in new mexico, the mesa that i go to alot. And just sayin, i dont really have a home to stay at.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

The only differnce that i can see is as far as i know the mesa was never military land and its -10 in the winter. Brutal winter out there, i stayed with my friends out there last january.


----------



## Lopper (Dec 17, 2011)

I have signed up soley for the purpose of discussing how awful HUMANCONTRAST is. You are God awful.


----------



## fackshat (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, you actually ask questions (which you could easily look up on Google) after talking shit to others for being new to this whole thing? Interesting.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

yep awful as they come. and i looked it up on google and got nothing and a question is better asnwered by someones who been there. any by the way, i never talked shit to that girl for being new, talked shit to her by being dumb. But seriously now you came on line to talk to other about how awful i am? Jesus.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

And as of for the add on about me being an asshole... that may be but calm down it's the internet.


----------



## Lopper (Dec 17, 2011)

Eat a dick, dude.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lopper confirmed for favorite poster of the year!

cxr - trolling is FUN, get over it


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 17, 2011)

Fuck people who say "google" when people ask questions. Seriously. Y'all probably wouldn't think this guy was a dumbass if one of you took two minutes out of your super-important lives to explain what Slab City is.


----------



## menu (Dec 17, 2011)

wow. touchy people. humancontrast. that you caitlin?

ps. fuck everyone the same. oogle bitches. hahahaha. jk


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2011)

scatwomb said:


> Fuck people who say "google" when people ask questions. Seriously. Y'all probably wouldn't think this guy was a dumbass if one of you took two minutes out of your super-important lives to explain what Slab City is.


 
there's nothing wrong with telling people to google it. it serious IS the first thing that comes up in google. people need to stop being so spoon fed and learn to do a little research. that's how i came to live in slab city, by doing my own research before there was an awesome forum i could go to that would answer everything for me.

sorry to sound like a dick, im trying to quit smoking.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh the need for that after you eat/ wake up/ read "So Im curious thread cigarette!


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Dec 17, 2011)

fucking people.. is this site about fucking arguing? OR FUCKING NETWORKING- and all that good shit. oh and by the way im trying to quit smoking too dont fuck with me. just messing. (about the dont fuck with me part of it)


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 17, 2011)

yea it is about arguing, i'm honestly surprised this is still going, and yea menu it's me haha.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 17, 2011)

scatwomb: GOOGLE.

cxr - GOOGLE GOOGLE GOOGLE


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 18, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> there's nothing wrong with telling people to google it. it serious IS the first thing that comes up in google. people need to stop being so spoon fed and learn to do a little research. that's how i came to live in slab city, by doing my own research before there was an awesome forum i could go to that would answer everything for me.
> 
> sorry to sound like a dick, im trying to quit smoking.


 

yeah, i wasn't trying to sound like a dick either, but seriously... people shouldn't get butt-hurt from probably one of the most helpful websites on the internet. whenever there's something i don't know or want to find out, i GOOGLE IT. sure you could just ask people, but they're the ones who would have to type it all out or look it up for you and then fucking paste it in this thread....so if i or they or anyone else can do it, can't you?


----------



## menu (Dec 18, 2011)

haha. argue away peoples. where you at these days caitlin? you remember bryce?


----------



## Earth (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember when I found out that Hilly Krystal was dead (as I had long since left NYC and the whole early 80s NYHC scene behind) when I was one the phone with an old friend who felt I ought to know (since CBs was a huge part of my life) and when I asked him what happened, his reply was to google it. Yeah, ok (and this is an old friend too) so, more recently - when I found out his mom died, I wasted no time in forgetting who he was. Paybacks a bitch..................

Besides, if I recall correctly - I couldn't - because I did not have a computer.
(*incredible the amount of homeless kids / etc... that are always on-line, that is definately not the case with the squaters / rabble out here....)

But, funny that this question aboutr Slab City is being asked - and prior to yesterdays article in the L.A. Times, I knew nothing about it either except that it seemed to be some sort of Mecca out in the south west or something.....

There is at least one thread here with loads of info and good pictures regarding Slab City though, in fact, I'm gonna poke around a little bit and see if I can find it - because it's probably more accurate than that article which ran yesterday (which I only state because I view all mainstream media as poison).

I actually thought it was a valid question and I was curious as to what the answers were going to be but after seeing where this went, I guess its better for folks not to ask, which leads to no longer questioning, which is exactly what the Nazi's did in my country many many years ago. We don't forget stuff like that, even if it's something which occured long before we were around BUT we don't like repeating history either, something mainstream America loves for some weird reason....

Besides, word of mouth is more accurate than anything thats on a straight mainstream website


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 18, 2011)

Matt Pist said:


> sorry to sound like a dick, im trying to quit smoking.


----------



## panik (Dec 18, 2011)

yeah it's weird to me that it's such a big deal too...I haven't been, but have been in the area a few times. I never went because every time I looked it up or talked to people about it I couldn't get what the big deal was. I still don't really understand, but I guess since so many people are all about it it's gotta be worth checking out. (I was also really bad off on booze and didn't know how we'd go about making money and whatnot in the middle of nowhere.)

I think that area of the country is where I'd be right now if I wasn't trying to take a break from the road for awhile...now that I'm not physically dependent on alcohol I would totally go there just to see what the commotion is about.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know if any of you guys have been to Trapper Creek or around Goldstream in the AK, but it seems very similar. Slab City seems more mad max-y than our "asatru-centric" pantheistic tendencies, though, for probably obvious reasons.

Definitely gonna check it out next time I'm in the area.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 18, 2011)

haha. argue away peoples. where you at these days caitlin? you remember bryce?

i'm in between Philly and dirty jersey. I don't remeber that guy lol.


----------



## katbastard (Dec 18, 2011)

(GIN)


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 19, 2011)

Huh?? What are you talking about I never did that


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 19, 2011)

oops, posted this on the wrong thread, im on this on my phone


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 19, 2011)

scatwomb said:


> Fuck people who say "google" when people ask questions. Seriously. Y'all probably wouldn't think this guy was a dumbass if one of you took two minutes out of your super-important lives to explain what Slab City is.


Fuck people who can't show a bit of independence and use two minutes of their own precious lives instead of asking someone else to do it for them. If you have exhausted your resources, and still need help, go for it. If you are sitting there with a case of beer and dad's credit card in your wallet, spanging off of other folks on the street, shove it up your ass.
Honestly, I would never tell someone to google it if they were asking me a question in person, away from a computer, but when you are already on the computer, and all the fucking answers in the world are sitting at your finger tips, but you still have to ask someone else the simplest of questions... fuck.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 19, 2011)

Two modern phrases I hate most..."Find it on line." & "Google it." Has anyone stop to think how many incomes will be lost when everything is bought "On Line"?? Also, I "Google" when I'm NOT in the mood for conversation. If I ASK A QUESTION, its probably couse I want to talk to REAL HUMANS. Mabe even have a descushion about something. Not becouse I'm to lazy to look it up. Googleing is all well & good, in as far as it goes. But its Damm difficult to descus something when there is no reply button.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 19, 2011)

As for Slab City... I use to be fassanated with the place. To the point of thinking it was Mystical, even. Not so much any more. Having read the post on here, supposetly by people who live there. I no longer have any desire what so ever to see the place. From what I've read about the place on STP, The people at Slab City are just a bunch of hateful, mean, self absorbed, snobby, butt licks. I have seen Shambala. Slab City is NOT it. Or, at least not acording to what I've read about it on this website.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 19, 2011)

dolittle said:


> Two modern phrases I hate most..."Find it on line." & "Google it." Has anyone stop to think how many incomes will be lost when everything is bought "On Line"?? Also, I "Google" when I'm NOT in the mood for conversation. If I ASK A QUESTION, its probably couse I want to talk to REAL HUMANS. Mabe even have a descushion about something. Not becouse I'm to lazy to look it up. Googleing is all well & good, in as far as it goes. But its Damm difficult to descus something when there is no reply button.


I agree with you somehow dolittle, but there is a critical flaw in what you are saying. When you are online already, you are not having a conversation with real humans. You are staring at a fucking computer. If you want to talk to real humans, probably best to quit talking to a fucking computer. If you are already online, and want to have a conversation, maybe try to find a better way to start it than asking a question that has been asked/answered 150+ times on these forums (search for slab city...), or at least taking it to the chatbox.
And fine, don't google it, but "look it up", or, "research it" (is that better?). Like whatever mod warned HC in the beginning, if you ask a stupid question, you'll get a stupid answer. And if you complain about that stupid answer, you'll create a long stupid thread where people argue bullshit for days. On computers.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 19, 2011)

Talking to someone, either in person, on the phone, in a letter, or on the computer, is still talking to SOMEONE. Reading someone elts research, while interesting & informative perhaps, is not talking to that person. And let's not 4get all the fales info floating around out there. STP is basically a bunch of people sharing parts of their life. A billion years ago, b4 dino's, cavemen, & Google, people did this by having conversations. But hey, what do I know, right? So ya'll go ahead. Call your selves rebells, anarchest, or what ever the new cool word of the day is. I suppose one could Google that word, but then one might be dangerously close to conforming to modern civel structure.
Oh, as for reading older post on a subject, it's a GREAT idea. But there is this... My internet also comes through my phone. Wich is handy as all hell.... when I have good signle. I have spent the last several months reading old post. Which have indused me to ask dumb questions.


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 19, 2011)

No matter what STP is, or what I feel it's supposed to be, I would rather have a human answer my question than a search engine. Sure, you can find information through google - it's awesome and I use it all the fucking time. But, the difference between google and a forum is that you can actually have a dialogue with people on a forum. Someone could ask "What is Slab City?" and that could lead to members talking about personal experiences at Slab City and/or certain projects/social experiments STP members are working on there. And, those questions lead to social connections that could turn into collaboration, friendship or just a good dialogue. 

That's why I don't like assholes who say "Google it."


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 19, 2011)

I do think, however, that you can find dialogues like that by searching the STP forums, rather than starting a new thread dedicated to a question that has been asked/answered a million times before. 

So yeah, search that on STP before asking about it, for sure. 

And, I do think there is a fundamental difference between searching on STP and searching on google. One is a dynamic dialogue and the other is either a static information site or a heavily edited wikipedia page with no personal stories.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 19, 2011)

scatwomb said:


> I do think, however, that you can find dialogues like that by searching the STP forums, rather than starting a new thread dedicated to a question that has been asked/answered a million times before.
> So yeah, search that on STP before asking about it, for sure.
> And, I do think there is a fundamental difference between searching on STP and searching on google. One is a dynamic dialogue and the other is either a static information site or a heavily edited wikipedia page with no personal stories.


It's all made up of things that people have put in to begin with though. and for sure, searching on google for relevant topics to STP, you will find a lot of STP threads. You will find other forums, as well as the "official" slab city website, made up by people who are a lot more connected to the slabs than anyone on here. 
Google doesnt really discriminate on the information being dynamic or static, and google analytics is based on the amount of hits that information source gets (IE more hits=more popular knowledge=closer to first results returned...)
Maybe the way the question is presented would make a big difference. When you are on here and ask a straight forward question, such as, "What is Slab City?", maybe you are implying something else, but it comes across to me as searching for more practical knowledge than personal experience. If someone asked "What is your experience with slab city? What do you like about Slab City" I think the answers would be a lot different.
I dont mean to be so technocratic, but its not really a debate of semantics. When you are making a thread searching for particular information, please, google it first. I'm not going to make a thread asking someone for the current weather in Omaha, or how much an Ipod costs... I will google it. (look it up, research it... probably using google.). If I want to know How people feel about wintering over in Omaha, or if an Ipod is worth the cost, I personally will probably do a bit of research as well, but to mix in the human elelment, sure, I could ask people on STP, who I can assume might have a different opinion than popular knowledge.
I get what y'all are saying, in wanting a personal perspective on things, but some things are not personal perspectives, they are a matter of common knowledge, and I think it's shitty to expect someone else to take their time to give you the answer to something you could find on your own. I am actually the only one in this thread so far, who actually took the time to answer the fucking question, Y'all have some experience with the slabs? wanna post it here instead of just trolling?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 19, 2011)

scatwomb said:


> No matter what STP is, or what I feel it's supposed to be, I would rather have a human answer my question than a search engine. Sure, you can find information through google - it's awesome and I use it all the fucking time. But, the difference between google and a forum is that you can actually have a dialogue with people on a forum. Someone could ask "What is Slab City?" and that could lead to members talking about personal experiences at Slab City and/or certain projects/social experiments STP members are working on there. And, those questions lead to social connections that could turn into collaboration, friendship or just a good dialogue.
> 
> That's why I don't like assholes who say "Google it."


 
okay, in that sense, i totally understand what you're saying. i guess some things just don't translate well on the internet.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 19, 2011)

PS; proposal to change this thread to the "Google it debate thread", or lock it. It has hardly anything to do with the OP.


----------



## baconrind (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh sure. Just change it from the quitting cigarette thread to the Google it debate! Psha!


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 19, 2011)

Fuck this thread, and fuck everyone in it.

Say: "What do you guys think about Slab City?" or "How do you feel about Slab City?" or "What are your personal experiences in Slab City?" 

If you ask a stupid question like "what is it?", something that's easily searchable online, then you're going to get "google it." You're on the computer already, just go up to the little search bar, type in Slab City, then ask a more specific question.

cxR - "...fat, retarded low-lives..."


----------



## menu (Dec 19, 2011)

too much about this. its always argued and never goes anywhere. fuck it.


----------



## soledad (Dec 19, 2011)

i can't believe i just read all this baloney. and i didn't even see any cool pictures of a slab.


----------



## katbastard (Dec 20, 2011)

my house


----------



## eclipse (Dec 20, 2011)

ha ha, the slabs. i've been trying to get there's since july. passed by it twice on the UP line, everytime I try to get there something comes up and I dont make it. right now im stuck in fucking clovis new mexico in a blizzard. the slabs are the promised land. go there. i've met so many travelers on there way there and I wish like hell I was but i'm going back east to the girl I love. maybe i'll bring her back...


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 20, 2011)

I think its funnier than shit that people seem to think the OP is a guy. How about a more feminine shot? Titties perhaps? Nah, forget that I'll be scarred. 

Never forget to Google, its easy to remember because it rhymes with oogle.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 20, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> PS; proposal to change this thread to the "Google it debate thread", or lock it. It has hardly anything to do with the OP.


----------

